# Shark hits dolphin with amazing speed and strength



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

Alleyoop!


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

dayum

that must be an amazing sight out at sea...


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Only the white sharks native to South Afica are know to do that and their was no way that was a dolphin whites dont prey on them and it looked more like a seal to me anyway...


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

it was a seal. 
dolphis are actually a common food source for whites.
that method of attack is not exclusive to the whites off of south africa it is just more prevalant there because their primary food source is seals in open water.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

Well thats what it was titled...

Strong animal to get that kind of airtime! Pure muscle.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Correction...whites have been known to attack dolphin, but they do not commonly prey on them, as dolphins are smarter, faster, and occasionally will fight back.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

would not want to be in that seals place.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats awesome. i know that you can go to south africa and see these great whites doing this right in front of you. i so want to go an see it for myself


----------



## ukbice (Jul 5, 2006)

That was a big friggin shark!


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Dolphins have actually been known to kill a shark if it gets too close to a newborn calf. Either way, stinking awesome video...imagine the force it hit the seal with in order to get out of the water like that...HUGE shark!


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

dang allot of air moving fast


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

last year on "shark week" they were off the coast of africa and they had live footage and lots of great footage of the flying whites. were talking huge ass man eating sharks, soaring out of the water, now think some billionaire has a pet white, wtf kind of top does he need for that bad boy? not to mention prolly about 15 thousand gallons to house him hah any one know of whites in captivity?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

I think that clip was shot near seal island. An island which I believe is off the coast of South Africa, and is home to a huge colony of seals. I watched a documentry on it. Theres a big ridge that goes round the island, which the sharks patrol, then as the seals come over the ridge the sharks pick up speed, swim vertically up the side of the ridge and hit the seals from underneath, forcing themselves out the water in the process. And yeh its deffinately a seal. In relation to size, if that was a dolphin the shark would have to be about 60ft long!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

maxinout13 said:


> last year on "shark week" they were off the coast of africa and they had live footage and lots of great footage of the flying whites. were talking huge ass man eating sharks, soaring out of the water, now think some billionaire has a pet white, wtf kind of top does he need for that bad boy? not to mention prolly about 15 thousand gallons to house him hah any one know of whites in captivity?


15 000 gal dudes thats an understatment, alot of people (public aquriums) have tryed it before in tanks and no one yet had mangaged to keep an adualt alive for more that 7 day however from what I know the montery bay aquarium has a female Juvi that was injured and so far it seems to be happy the catch... its in a 1 000 000 gal tank.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

^^^^^ I think they released it didnt they?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^^ Yeah, i thouught it was released already,too


----------



## havoc1995 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, it was released in March 2005. 
See link, click on "White Shark Research" at the bottom:
http://www.mbayaq.org/efc/efc_smm/smm_conservation.asp


----------



## mass aggression (Apr 13, 2006)

ya i knew its near imposssible and they die but daaaamn thats a huge tank lol


----------

